# Year Round Acessories for plow Frames



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

I was wondering If anybody knows of any companies out there that make acessories for Plow Frames Like a brush guard. I know I have seen one but dont know where to get it. Any help would be apreciated. Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I have seen a leaf blower mounted on an A frame used to blow leaves off a private road back into the woods, and to clean the leaves out of the shallow cobblestone gutters along the road.

I have seen a generator mounted on an A frame mounted on a plow frame.

I have seen a leaf loader mounted on a frame attached to the plow frame.

I have seen home made brush guards mounted on plow frames.

I have seen home made "steps" that mount on a plow frame for easier underhood access.

I have seen a ball hitch mounted on a plate for moving trailers around a yard on a plow frame.

At one time, I designed a ladder rack (never built it) to go on a plow frame. Would have made moving an occasional extension ladder possible. One in the rear receiver, one up front. Could be moved from truck to truck (all Western plow frames in the fleet).

I should patent and market all these ideas, LOL. payup

One thing I would suggest you NEVER consider is any type of winch mount.  A plow frame is meant to push, not pull. 

As far as aftermarket, I have only seen the brush guard that Meyer sells to fit their mount. Never saw one on a truck, just in catalogs.

~Chuck


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

We modified full wrap around brush guards to mount to Western Uni-Mount frames using the plow pins and bars. Take it off in the winter and put it on in the summer. 

Chuck, you must have been reading my mind years ago on the ladder rack. 4 point mount on the Western frame with riser and spreader for the front. Used the bed extender idea for the rear. Had a roll bar on the front of the bed. This gave 3 point carry. Ft, middle and rear for 20'+ capacity.

Meyers is the only one I have seen a factory or aftermarket brush guard made for. There is definatly a market out there for something. Then again you could buy a BLIZZARD and get the brush guard with the plow. Just my .02 Jerre


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Jerre, 

I tried to convince Nels of that...

They are building the new light tower out of heavier material to keep the lights from bouncing.... They SHOULD add the lightguards and make it a strong setup (taking out bambi and having no damage is a good thing)

Howrd


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have built the brush guards for Fisher and Meyer setups. If done right they look very good IMO and are actuallu better mounted then the two bolts that usually hold them on.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Howard, Bambi, occasional cows and the errant car, truck and tree have tested the old style here with great sucess. Can't wait to get the new one's. The center cross bar works great for fog and driving lights and the new side bars should make it very solid.

Haven't seen the locking mechanism yet but descriptions make it out to bee very nice.

I had a guy work on the light guard idea for his truck but he scrapped it

Hey how's that short in the lights??

Jerre


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I think it would look good if conventional mount fisher owners did the following. Removed the head gear. Then took the plow lights and mounted them on the base plates which are bolted to the truck. This way they would be at about Bumper height and double as great fog/off road lights for the offseaon.


Jay


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Currently I am working on a motorcycle mount for a meyers frame. So far the only problem I am having is getting the bike low enough to clear the headlights. I'll get some pics when it is completed.

Andy


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Jay. I did that one year. Snapped the lights off sometime in the summer. After that I took the lights off with the headgear every year. We would just run 3x3 angle across the frames. This made a good step to access the engine. My 4runner gets the brushguard.

Strong, 
I have built a few of those leaf vac setups and to me that one looks a bit low. You must bottom out once in awhile. I try to get it up while still keeping it level.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Orginally, I posted saying I was building a frame for a dirtbike, but after further thought, and plans to take a vacation, I changed designs and built a frame for a toolbox. I also built a rack off my reciever for the bike. Anyway, I am off to Alaska for aprox. 3 weeks. More pics when I get back.

Talk to ya all later.

Andy


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Thats a pretty good idea.It looks like you did a good job.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

hey longo. great setup


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I've seen at the races some push trucks for the sprint cars that have their push assemblys mounted to where their plows would be in the winter.

Dan


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

StrongMD 
Is that a minute mount? If so how did you modify it like that, or did you buy a new headgear unit?
Eric


----------



## MOE (Jan 18, 2000)

The marina where I keep my boat uses a trailer hitch mounted to the plow frame to move boats around the yard. It looks homemade.


----------



## sos (Jun 22, 2003)

Has anyone seen any home made or available through a retailer additions for the MDII mount?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Since the truck side mount is no different then the first minute mount you would not have unigue items. I fo not know of any commercially produced items except the Fisher produced skidplates. Most items you may see are likely custom work.


----------

